# Poop is significantly lighter in color than usual -- almost a light beige



## pinupchick (Jun 15, 2011)

They are still well-formed and a decent size, but are light beige instead of her usual dark brown. Is this just representative of her diet (she's been eating mostly hay lately, and it's a different brand than usual), or is this something to worry about? I know in humans it signifies some sort of bile issue...she's on Baytril right now for a respiratory infection but is otherwise fine and asymptomatic.


----------



## pinupchick (Jun 15, 2011)

Ugh, now she has gas gurgles. Gave simethicone. She doesn't seem in pain -- is still eating and pooping. Can gas cause lighter colored stools?

Maybe this was why the x-ray she had yesterday showed an enlarged intestine?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 15, 2011)

In my experience, gas coincides with darker poo, or hairy poo. The lighter color might be from the hay.


----------



## Yield (Jun 15, 2011)

My rabbits have dark poop from the dark green timothy hay they receive, whilst the bunnies at the sanctuary I volunteer at have light poops due to the lighter, more yellow-y hay they receive.

I'm not sure about color of poop and gas though... good luck! :]


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jun 15, 2011)

I heard that oat hay makes the poo lighter


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2011)

Ours are on Timothy and their output is a dark brown. Can't imagine that gas would change the color, just the consistency.


----------

